# Ann Coulter ... what a Quote ...



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

On what to do about Illegal Immigration.

"I'd build a wall. Infact I'd hire Illegal Aliens to build the wall."

Gotta-Love-Ann Coulter


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol: Good idea ............. have them stand on the south side as the stack the bricks.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ann Coulter epitomizes what is wrong with this country.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Hell, It wouldnt cost the govt much, Im willing to bet quite a few folks would be willing to mail a brick south. Heck I'd mail 5.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I love Ann, and I love when the radical show their true intolerant behavior and throw pies at her.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I love Ann, and I love when the radical show their true intolerant behavior and throw pies at her.


There is a cause and then an effect, you know. If someone shot Hitler I would hardly call them radical.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I just like looking at her, I even would if she was a liberal :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm said:


> I just like looking at her, I even would if she was a liberal :wink:


I agree Bobm :lol: ,to bad thats all she got going for herself.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

G/O I think she has a lot going for herself. She is very well spoken, smart, and direct.

She is also easy on the eyes, but I do think a lot of people would find her self confidence intimidating! A strong woman is not always respected in the same manner as a strong man!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ron, I disagree, except for the part she's easy on the eyes. I listened to her many times and she has nothing to say except spin. Much like Hannity another who in my opinion has not much going on upstairs. But both are pretty faces, and Ron I lean very heavily in the Right direction.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's to g/o and all the others who can see through the crap.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Agree with g/o just this once. She is just mimicing advertisers. If you don't have the facts to sell a product, use sex instead.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

When you see her on Hannity and many times on short segmented talk programs, I can understand your take. I have however heard her in person. She is on top of the game.

Now G/O I can help you with your lean problem. Simply put your change in the other pocket!!!!!!!!!  G/O you should be a little afraid if you have MT agreeing with you! That alone should be sending up danger signals!!!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've seen her being interviewed as well, she's just as ridiculous and worthless when she is given a half hour segment as she is with a thirty second correspondance.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

MT deep down inside you know she is right in what she says and does, YOu argue about it not because you disagree but because you try to convince yourself to disagree, when you know she is right. We should build a wall, hire more border patrol guards, and start shipping out the illegal aliens and traitors, Illegal aliens can go back to their countries and traitors can go to antartica. So you better pack some coveralls MT...


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually, MT has every right to stay here. The American Soldier will keep fighting so that he can blast him every chance he gets.....First amendment rights can be a bugger


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Here are some quotes from Ann Coulter



> We should invade their countries, kill their leaders and convert them to Christianity. We weren't punctilious about locating and punishing only Hitler and his top officers. We carpet-bombed German cities; we killed civilians. That's war. And this is war.





> When contemplating college liberals, you really regret once again that John Walker is not getting the death penalty. We need to execute people like John Walker in order to physically intimidate liberals, by making them realize that they can be killed, too. Otherwise, they will turn out to be outright traitors.





> There are no good Democrats.





> God says, "Earth is yours. Take it. Rape it. It's yours."





> My only regret with Timothy McVeigh is he did not go to the New York Times Building.





> It's always so comforting when Muslims cite the precise verse from the Quran that tells them killing is wrong. Don't all empathetic human beings understand that instinctively? What if they lost their Quran that day and couldn't remember?





> [Canadians] better hope the United States does not roll over one night and crush them. They are lucky we allow them to exist on the same continent.


Deep in my heart of hearts I know that this country would be better off without people like Ann Coulter.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds like the way Ann Coulter irks you is the way you irk some of us MT....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The difference being that I have never advocated the demolition of a religion nor the raping of the environment, etc.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

By allowing all those illegal aliens in the US will take its toll on raping the environment. But you condone them being here.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Hill Billy - How do you make that connection?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Agreed, that is quite a stretch. As to me "condoning" them, I have stated that I am against illegals.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ann Coulter epitomizes what is *right* with this country.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hatred?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you really believe that by allowing them to come to our country to take jobs that Americans could have is going to make things better? Most will use that temporary work card for a free pass to the US. After they cross the border they will be lost forever, or until they are picked up commiting a crime somewhere then are placed in our prison system and live off our tax dollars. Half of them will be sending their money back home anyway, which in turn affects our economy. There will be more americans on welfare, more crime, more tax dollars to be spent, overpopulation and there will still be illegal aliens. Why change things? I say start rounding them up and send them home and F*** a temporary work card.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MT look at those quotes, she is very accurate on them. Put the entire context of the quotes with them and it really underscores the accuracy of what she was saying!

She throws a lot of off the wall things at the left, mainly to see them squirm or show their intolerance! Watching her eviscerate a Dem with her wit is just down right funny!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh I certainly agree that she can toss insults with the best of them, but what she says is quite regularly ridiculous, bigoted and ignorant.


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

That would have been a good quote if she had been the one to think of it .

As for her looks . Are you sure there isn't a man under there somewhere ?

It's just too bad that stupid ignorant people with so little to say are the ones that get such noteriety today . After hearing her once I made it a point of never watching or listening to her again . uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Put Ann in the same room with the chairman of the DNC and little Howie would be converting states too red.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

If you guys want to talk about beauty and brains, 2 names Laura Ingram. Now here is one from the right that has everything going. Even Billy Clinton tried to pick her up.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

And also include Michelle Malkin


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ann has brains enough to make a fortune sellings book lampooning the left. She is a smart lady, whether you agree with her or not.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Ann has brains enough to make a fortune sellings book lampooning the left. She is a smart lady, whether you agree with her or not.


I suppose you could say Stalin was a smart bloke as well. Doesn't make either of them any more sane.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > Ann has brains enough to make a fortune sellings book lampooning the left. She is a smart lady, whether you agree with her or not.
> ...


I suppose you would say that Iran's supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei is a smart world leader as well. Doesn't make you any more sane or intelligent as him now does it?

:eyeroll:


----------

